# I did it....I left my mad family



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I am at the airport going back to the Gold Coast ...with hppd and I don't give a fuk...I'm sitting waiting for my flight I just had enough of the severe dysfunction and madness


----------



## retep (Mar 19, 2013)

Good for you. I hope this is a very positive turning point in your recovery.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guys it is a starting point


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

So I am staying with my ex and his friend I am here now but I have a feeling like I don't belong here either 
I swear I have complete and utter confusion instilled into me 
I now feel like a child and like my ex is my dad

Shit


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Does being abused make u feel like u still have nowhere u belong and feelings of fear ?
I feel like my soul was raped in my mad house and I'm still trying to figure out wat happened


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I left there feeling a lot of self doubt fearless....I didn't have this 5 months ago
I'm going to stay here tho fuk risking developing dp again


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow.. sounds like a really good move Jess. Glad you saw the truth in your old situation living with your mum..

Hope you start to settle in soon.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Thnx everyone!


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Fearless said:


> I can GUARANTEE this: NO life even can bring you back to levels of DP you have already resolved.


I think this is true. Even though I haven't fully recovered, there are some habits I used to do that I don't do anymore. Like I used to feel insecure without hats lol


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I feel like I have a secure base now !! This feels great...no more shallow breathing and I'm living with 2 functional supportive guys 
I've been being my natural self without being on fuking high alert......this feels like peace


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

missjess said:


> I feel like I have a secure base now !! This feels great...no more shallow breathing and I'm living with 2 functional supportive guys
> I've been being my natural self without being on fuking high alert......this feels like peace


Congrats. I used to feel more like myself when I stayed with my cousins


----------

